# Lancaster FM159 in Nanton Moves under her own power!!



## lancasterman (Apr 23, 2014)

FM159 TAXIS FOR THE FIRST TIME!!!!!!

Mk X Lancaster FM 159 taxied under her own power last evening (April 22, 2014).
We had her out to test the repairs on the #2 engine. John Phillips and Greg Morrison discussed it and decided that to attempt it. With Brian Taylor as Engineer and Greg in the pilot's seat, we fired up 159, all four engines were eager to shake off the winter cob webs and all engines ran very well. With all four engines purring at 1000 RPM, the brakes were released and 159 began to roll... an immediate brake application and she came to a halt. Brakes released again, she rolled a total of about 20 ft with moderate brake applications. With the limited room, that's about all we can do with her! I would like to thank our Lanc Crew for making this possible.

I would also like to pass on a thank you to Craig Brookhouse of CWH for his help in answering all of my questions about taxing a Lanc.

A VERY BIG THANK YOU HAS TO GO OUT TO ALL OF OUR SUPPORTERS, with out your support we would not be able to do any of this! THANK YOU!!!!

Yes, we will taxi her again, she won't taxi at every event this summer but we will do our best! 
Greg Morrison,
Director BCMC


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2014)

Great stuff, and congratulations! Must have been a very proud moment for all concerned.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 23, 2014)

Another Lancaster that moves is very exciting. Lets cheer hard for this and be patient for our friends in Windsor.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## pbehn (Apr 23, 2014)

Must be a great sight and sound, congrats to all concerned


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 23, 2014)

That's awesome!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 23, 2014)

Great news Greg! I didn't know you were a member here and the reverse is probably true as well. I'm down there every Saturday with the Mosquito gang and plan to be there this weekend.

Andy


----------



## lancasterman (Apr 23, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Great news Greg! I didn't know you were a member here and the reverse is probably true as well. I'm down there every Saturday with the Mosquito gang and plan to be there this weekend.
> 
> Andy


I don't think he is Crimea River.. I was asked to post the news release by one of the Director's..


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh, I'm confused. The way your post reads it sounded like you were Greg.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice pic - I can almost hear the hiss and squeal of the brakes.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 24, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Nice pic - I can almost hear the hiss and squeal of the brakes.



Is there a Lancaster around that moves who's brakes don't squeal when applied. I know the CWH one does and has since the day she first moved. You lucky UK guys are going to get it in stereo this year if the BBMF Lanc is a squealer as well.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Apr 24, 2014)

Yep, and on board, you can hear the hiss and the odd thump, even above the din of those four Merlins. Really looking forward to (hopefully) seeing the two Lancs airborne together. It's a shame the East Kirkby Lanc isn't airworthy yet - three Lancs in formation would be just mind-blowing !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## lancasterman (Apr 24, 2014)

No problem Crimea that is why I put Gregs name at the end of it as it was shared from the facebook group page and I idnt want folk's thinking it was me that had taxiied her 

Yes Lanc's always hiss and squeal with the brakes.. if not then theres something wrong


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2014)

Great to hear and see!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 25, 2014)

She's scheduled to have a night-time engine run tonight but the weather does not look promising.


----------



## lancasterman (Apr 28, 2014)

Video footage has now been posted of her moving under her own power...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5mwF4t2SyQ_


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2014)

Excellent video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2014)

Agreed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2014)

SWEET!


----------

